# where to find hard wood



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Where would be the best place to find a good hardwood 2X4 or 6' dowl - ash, oak,etc. Want to try my hand at making a marshall arts bo staff for grandson who is testing for his black belt. Thanks


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

call steve cranford at clark's hardwood 713-862-6628.
good luck


----------



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

Check Hardwood Products on the West Sam Houston Tollway. Not as many varieties as Clark's, but MUCH better prices.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

i did not think about them when i posted up earlier, but mason mill and lumber carries a good selection of hardwoods also, they are out close to beltway off hempstead hwy


----------



## Tony06 (Jun 24, 2014)

You could also try Houston Hardwoods or Woodcraft.


----------

